# An Old Mustard Stain



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Has anyone here ever managed to get an old mustard stain out of 100% cotton? The blouse is turquoise-colored. I tried pouring liquid All Laundry Detergent on it, rub, rub, rubbing, then washing in hot water with Oxy-Clean in it, in the washing machine. It didn't even budge the stain.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Soak overnight in oxy solution. 

My personal fave (check for color fastness first!) rub antibacterial liquid hand soap into both sides of the stain vigorously, let sit half hour or so, and wash. Don't know why it works, but it has pulled several old stains out of fabric for us.


----------

